# specs for fred bear trx ?



## WADERVA (Mar 9, 2006)

I am trying to get a friend's bow in shape for season - does anyone know critical specs for Fred Bear TRX? I have ATA and brace height, however I do not know which is more important. Also, the string is fuzzy and we're considering replacing - should we go to Fast Flight (stock) or another such as Cuda? Should the limb bolts be backed off before pressing? How do you check the timing?

thanks (first timer on archerytalk)
waderva


----------

